# My Soon-To-Be-Brother-In-Law Can sing



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

My sister had met one of the finest guys I've ever met. They aren't married yet but I was invited to go to Kerville to a wedding of his nephew. That was one thing. Lotta' older reatives, friends from highschool, etc. And then, O' my God it broke....Sherman sister's boyriend, got up and sang Accuapello (SP?) "The Lord's Prayer" and "How Great Thou 'Art."

They almost had to carry out my 275 pound ___! I couldn't stop crying. When you hear something so great! That was just unbeliable. Sherman is not only a good friend, gardner and boyfriend to my sister, but was gifted by God with an unbelievable voice. They all said he was great, and I said "sure, sure...." 

There wasn't a dry eye on the lawn. Lord, he was good. Praise be to God for those who are so Blessed. I love you Sherman. BTW, and thanks to him, they won this month's yard beauty of the month over in Northern Hills, in S.A. CF?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

ComeFrom? said:


> "How Great Thou 'Art."


Definately one of my favorite songs. Wish I could have heard it..


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Daily Manna for Monday, June 16, 2008*

Jesus replied, 'The hour has come for the Son of Man to be glorified. I tell you the truth, unless a kernel of wheat falls to the ground and dies, it remains only a single seed. But if it dies, it produces many seeds. The man who loves his life will lose it, while the man who hates his life in this world will keep it for eternal life. Whoever serves me must follow me; and where I am, my servant also will be. My Father will honor the one who serves me. 'Now my heart is troubled, and what shall I say? 'Father, save me from this hour'? No, it was for this very reason I came to this hour. John 12:23-27 NIV


----------

